# Rideshare days coming to an end. Advice for work with similar flexibility?



## acescracked7 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm in a really bad position.

26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).

Made an average of $600-$800/week; paid the bills on time, low stress, very enjoyable experience.

In September my boyfriend and I moved to Denver. It took me a few weeks to get the hang of a new city, but was able to consistently make $600/week.

Since the week of Thanksgiving my earnings have been averaging $300/week. Too many drivers, not enough demand.

My financial situation is getting bad and I'm very stressed.

I'm looking for alternative jobs that allow the same flexibility as Uber which is essentially work when you want or as little/much as you want.

I need to be able to take time off when I need to and not have to "request" time off.

This is because of some mental health things I'm dealing with. I have really bad anxiety (nothing that affects my driving safety), and sometimes I just need time off.

Can't afford therapy at the moment.

Any suggestions for work like this?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Not many jobs give you that type of flexibility. You could try Postmates, Grubhub, or Amazon Flex, but you would still have to deal with driver saturation. 

You could try getting a part time job with a few hours a week and moonlight as a driver. Unfortunately, with the way things are going, you can't depend just on ridesharing to make ends meet. You might have to make some compromises here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's not about choosing when to work its about choosing when to be off with uber lol


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Start with a temporary seasonal job

https://www.indeed.com/m/jobs?q=Seasonal&l=Denver,+CO


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Look for work with a big company with good benefits.
Comcast is big in Denver.
Lots of different departments. Don't ask me how I know.

They are very good with LOA when a person needs it. 
One guy I know has a partner with Lou Gehrigs disease and he comes and goes to work as he needs. 
No one questions him. Once he's approved his supervisor doesn't have the authority to question him. Seen many other cases also. 
They might not take care of their customers but they take care of their employees.

Seriously. Try Comcast.

Also you would have benefits from day 1 , they changed that recently. Lots of assistance for therapy and things like that.


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

Referee kids sports. I do soccer and can make $20-40/hour in cincinnati. Many sports, particularly lacrosse, are short refs. Don’t even need to know the game. Get certified, spend some time in the pee wee system to figure it out then move up. I get assigned games by a few people an can work as much or little as I want. Just got to put up with a hole parents and coaches. But no worse than paxholes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Start your own businesses. Become a notary public and other things like that. Offer services on your schedule.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Start your own businesses. Become a notary public and other things like that. Offer services on your schedule.


Get your real estate license. Most of the courses are online then u take the test.
But it's straight commission, no salary no draw.

Craigslist always has lots of job listings in many categories


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I hear that marijuana delivery is up and coming


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I hear that marijuana delivery is up and coming


Indeed has an entire catogory for Cannabis Jobs Colorado 
https://www.indeed.com/m/jobs?q=Cannabis&l=Colorado


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Look in the Craig's list for part time jobs
Check out dealerships, they might need drivers to drop parts

Just looked Craig's, patrol driver, 14-16 dollar per hour
Some guy also hiring process server..


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

mbd said:


> Look in the Craig's list for part time jobs
> Check out dealerships, they might need drivers to drop parts


Dealerships also need drivers to transport cars to and from other dealerships
Usually $13 an hour, in their vehicle


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

IDK maybe like a pet sitter, dog walker.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> IDK maybe like a pet sitter, dog walker.


Rover.com is go to for dog walkers

https://go.rover.com/craigslist-ob/...denver_etc_111918_7mst&utm_content=control_ad


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Get your real estate license. Most of the courses are online then u take the test.
> But it's straight commission, no salary no draw.


And you have to pay a monthly fee here, to whoever sponsors your sales license.

At least thats how it works here in Texas.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rub some dirt on it and suck it up. You think youre the only one with anxiety that works? Ive got plenty of anxiety, ive got buddies that I served with on multiple combat tours with extreme anxiety. We all still get to work every day. Life is suffering, get out there and be somebody. 

What gets me out of bed? Bills and knowing someone out there has it worse than I do. I assure You someone out there has it worse than you and are pushing through it to survive.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Jeez Steve, being a little hard on the guy, aren't you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hmmmm. just realized we don't know if it's a guy or gal?

Just reading it I assumed female.

Male I have to agree with Steve.
Female, well that changes things.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

There is no easy money. If there was everyone would be doing it. Like Uber. As soon as something new comes along like OP is looking for everyone will jump on the bandwagon and drive prices down just like it did with Uber and Lyft.



Cableguynoe said:


> hmmmm. just realized we don't know if it's a guy or gal?
> 
> Just reading it I assumed female.
> 
> ...


Why would the advice change for a female?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> There is no easy money. If there was everyone would be doing it. Like Uber. As soon as something new comes along like OP is looking for everyone will jump on the bandwagon and drive prices down just like it did with Uber and Lyft.


Well, there is no easy good money.

There is easy minimum wage money.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would rather drive around in my car doing Uber than standing all day at a Walmart door.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Why would the advice change for a female?


It just does.

Female with anxiety, take some time off.
Male with anxiety, walk that shit off.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Boyfriend might have to get a second job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And don't forget driveaway. I've driven for one of their drivers, when he was going from a car dealer back to the driveaway company's office.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

you may have anxiety
but if you can handle strangers getting in your car and driving them around in Denver traffic,
a real job that pays better and has a real future should be a piece of cake
take care and good luck


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Jeez Steve, being a little hard on the guy, aren't you?


Sometimes you need a kick in the ass. I dont know what her life experience is but I guarantee it wasnt nearly as hard or as stressful as experiencing combat operations in Afghanistan, twice. You want to know anxiety?! I have friends that have killed themselves they couldnt deal with the stress and anxiety of those experiences. Now if she has legitimate trama, I'll apologize ahead of time, but so many in our generation just use anxiety as an excuse to be lazy.



Cableguynoe said:


> hmmmm. just realized we don't know if it's a guy or gal?
> 
> Just reading it I assumed female.
> 
> ...


I assumed gender based on boyfriend but I supposed with todays liquid sexuality that may be a far assumption.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Sometimes you need a kick in the ass. I dont know what her life experience is but I guarantee it wasnt nearly as hard or as stressful as experiencing combat operations in Afghanistan, twice. You want to know anxiety?! I have friends that have killed themselves they couldnt deal with the stress and anxiety of those experiences. Now if she has legitimate trama, I'll apologize ahead of time, but so many in our generation just use anxiety as an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> I assumed gender based on boyfriend but I supposed with todays liquid sexuality that may be a far assumption.


Sorry to hear about your friends' anxiety from serving our country. 

Liquidity doesn't have much to do with who a person is attracted to. Most of the gay people I know are very fixed in their preferences.

Christine


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Scam Uber drivers for their passwords, ubereats for free food. Seems to go on and on


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Get your real estate license. Most of the courses are online then u take the test.
> But it's straight commission, no salary no draw.


New real estate agents have a greater turnover rate than Uber drivers. Well, almost.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> New real estate agents have a greater turnover rate than Uber drivers. Well, almost.


Yeah, that job sucks too.

My Significant Other talked me into getting a real estate license, but I haven't used it. It costs me money every year to keep it. 

Christine


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, that job sucks too.
> 
> My Significant Other talked me into getting a real estate license, but I haven't used it. It costs me money every year to keep it.
> 
> Christine


As U know
Realtors are independent contractors. Straight commission

It's based on relationships
If u don't have relationships with homeowners or potential homeowners.
Nor able to make relationships through social events & media......
.....Residential Real Estate is not your ideal profession.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> As U know
> Realtors are independent contractors. Straight commission
> 
> It's based on relationships
> ...


Yup, that's all true. I should probably just set my real estate license to "inactive." But in the meantime, I can occasionally help my S.O. (who is also my sponsoring broker) by occasionally showing a condo when it's more convenient for me to do it. Or potentially serving as an expert witness when needed, such as for an uncontested eviction.

Christine


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Good Luck


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yup, that's all true. I should probably just set my real estate license to "inactive." But in the meantime, I can occasionally help my S.O. (who is also my sponsoring broker) by occasionally showing a condo when it's more convenient for me to do it. Or potentially serving as an expert witness when needed, such as for an uncontested eviction.
> 
> Christine


Redfin pays you for each property showing, for each open house, for each inspection you attend. You must be a licensed realtor like you.

You pick the days and hours you want to work and they'll fill your schedule.

If Redfin is down by you check it out. In an active market u can make $1k weekly working 6 days a week business hours. No early mornings No nights.

There's a video interview process with their Seattle Corp headquarters.
Once approved it's sent to your local Redfin office where you'll be called in for a face to face.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You pick the days and hours you want to work and they'll fill your schedule.
> 
> If Redfin is down by you check it out.


Yes, they're here where I live.

Any idea how they actually make their money? Understanding their business model is worth doing, and their website doesn't really say. It's just a rosy picture. Not too much different from Uber in that regard. 

I'm going look into it. Thanks!

Christine


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

:bigtears:


Christinebitg said:


> Yes, they're here where I live.
> 
> Any idea how they actually make their money? Understanding their business model is worth doing, and their website doesn't really say. It's just a rosy picture. Not too much different from Uber in that regard.
> 
> ...


How they make their money:
Redfin Corp keeps 100% of commissions from all sales.
Senior agents are salaried employees with all the benefits,
and contractors, non employees (as I discribed above) are paid by each job.

lots More money than uber, pick ur own hours and days, and ur conducting yourself as a professional licensed realtor, not a chump cab driver for below minimum wage....
....:bigtears:.Who constantly plays the cry-baby victim,:nailbiting: boring everyone. :yawn: Boo Whoo

I prefer the IC Redfin over employee. Once you're salaried, they own u.


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

Okay, we've jumped the shark. Although the real estate angle is worth consideration.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that.
Please work hard every day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cheeetah said:


> Okay, we've jumped the shark. Although the real estate angle is worth consideration.


You think the Uber career is crowded?
Wait till you get into real estate.

There's an old joke about a cop pulling over someone. Walks up to the car and the driver says, "I guess you wanna see my drivers license?" Cop says, "Naw. Not everyone has one of those. Let me see your Real Estate License."


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Please don’t listen to lazy people.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Boyfriend might have to get a second job.


Maybe the boyfriend is the cause of her anxiety.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> hmmmm. just realized we don't know if it's a guy or gal?
> 
> Just reading it I assumed female.
> 
> ...


Sexist


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I hate to say it but I'm going to have to agree with steveK2016 . In my opinion the cure for most of life's issues is having to get up and go to work in the morning. Just do it and don't look back! I have familiar members who are much older than 26 and trapped in a cycle of just...not...wanting to work for anyone. Their options are severely limited. Don't get stuck in that cycle!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Get your real estate license. Most of the courses are online then u take the test.
> But it's straight commission, no salary no draw.
> 
> Craigslist always has lots of job listings in many categories


Sales of some form can work. Just a question of finding the right product. Real estate is great if you have the right support network in your personal life but it is hard work and all consuming. No shortage of products out there that can earn you good money though.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Sales of some form can work. Just a question of finding the right product. Real estate is great if you have the right support network in your personal life but it is hard work and all consuming. No shortage of products out there that can earn you good money though.


"but it is hard work"
Every uber drivers fear.
LOL

Everyone wants a job
But no one wants to Work


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Agreed.... earnings have been halved because of saturation. Building my business model around XL only has proven to not work well recently unless you are doing late nights and or business travelers going outbound. Am looking at getting a cheap 5K vehicle (for X rides) that gets good gas mileage 40-50 MPG. Hope it last a year to 1.5 years with minimal maintenance. 

The area you are in would be a perfect location for Marijuana Tours or Marijuana Car Rides. Maybe look into that along with the Delivery angle of Weed also. I would think tips would be pretty good as well. If you look up 420 Tours in Denver there are a ton of companies doing them maybe you could figure out how to get a license or something and make it happen.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Ehhh OP, these are the weak work times. If you need a solution now then yeah look for something but I know to count everyday from dec20th to January 10th (give or take a few days on each end) as probably garbage. And a few weeks before and after as weaker than most as it ramps up and down for/from the holidays
Steve sounds like a ****** though


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Look for work with a big company with good benefits.
> Comcast is big in Denver.
> Lots of different departments. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> ...


Strong advice. It's a sellers market right now and finding an entry level position will not get any better than right now. If you have mental health (or any health related issues), independent gigs are problematic because the hope of Obamacare has been thrown out with the medical waste. If you aren't getting help and coming to terms with your health, it's hard for anything else to work for you.

Even if you have to take a minimum wage job (which is now $11.10 /hr in Colorado - https://www.kktv.com/content/news/C...2019-a-look-at-how-it-compares-503760581.html) with health benefits, you can supplement it with some prime hours driving. Short of finding a sugar-daddy, I think that may be your best option.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bob fox said:


> Sexist


you new around here so ...

Bob, meet Cable.
Cable, meet Bob.

Cable is a lot of things - sexist is just one of em. 
I think it's on his business card as a skill.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Get your real estate license. Most of the courses are online then u take the test.
> But it's straight commission, no salary no draw.
> 
> Craigslist always has lots of job listings in many categories


Honestly though, real estate agent would be your next best bet. Downside like UberLyftFlexWhatever said is that it is straight commission. But you are your own private contractor, just like Uber and Lyft. I work full time for one of the largest real estate companies, so I do see how much agents make. Some make it off well, some don't. Some make a few hundred dollars but some make up towards $50k off one closing (obviously million dollar homes). Average is between like $5k to $15k though. Definitely look into it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Honestly though, real estate agent would be your next best bet. Downside like UberLyftFlexWhatever said is that it is straight commission. But you are your own private contractor, just like Uber and Lyft. I work full time for one of the largest real estate companies, so I do see how much agents make. Some make it off well, some don't. Some make a few hundred dollars but some make up towards $50k off one closing (obviously million dollar homes). Average is between like $5k to $15k though. Definitely look into it.


I left Real Estate about 11 years ago. Was number 1 in the state I live in for the company I worked with. Averaged 20k a month that year the best commission being 70k on a 2.2 million block of land. I got 50%. 
It takes years to get to that level and is hard stressful work. The rule that 80% of the sales are done by 20% of the people out there holds true and the turnover rate of sales people equals Ubers. 
I went on a long overdue holiday before I was supposed to start at a new company managing an office for that company and whilst on holidays realised I actually didn't like the job and choose not to go back. Was happier being a cab driver earning what I earn there.
Real estate is seriously hard work for 2-3 years before you are earning enough for it to be worthwhile financialy and you need a solid support network both with your family who need to understand the ridiculous times you can work and the amount of stress you deal with and a company that provides the professional support to learn the skills required to go into battle against salespeople who know what they are doing.

It's not that I would advise against it but don't go in there thinking it's easy money.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Sometimes you need a kick in the ass. I dont know what her life experience is but I guarantee it wasnt nearly as hard or as stressful as experiencing combat operations in Afghanistan, twice. You want to know anxiety?! I have friends that have killed themselves they couldnt deal with the stress and anxiety of those experiences. Now if she has legitimate trama, I'll apologize ahead of time, but so many in our generation just use anxiety as an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> I assumed gender based on boyfriend but I supposed with todays liquid sexuality that may be a far assumption.


Thank you for your service. I support troops and veterans.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> I left Real Estate about 11 years ago. Was number 1 in the state I live in for the company I worked with. Averaged 20k a month that year the best commission being 70k on a 2.2 million block of land. I got 50%.
> It takes years to get to that level and is hard stressful work. The rule that 80% of the sales are done by 20% of the people out there holds true and the turnover rate of sales people equals Ubers.
> I went on a long overdue holiday before I was supposed to start at a new company managing an office for that company and whilst on holidays realised I actually didn't like the job and choose not to go back. Was happier being a cab driver earning what I earn there.
> Real estate is seriously hard work for 2-3 years before you are earning enough for it to be worthwhile financialy and you need a solid support network both with your family who need to understand the ridiculous times you can work and the amount of stress you deal with and a company that provides the professional support to learn the skills required to go into battle against salespeople who know what they are doing.
> ...


That's why I work in corporate, I deal with agents who are struggling but I also see some making a lot. Obviously networking and years of experience. I personally wouldn't do it because I like a stable paycheck. But for the risk takers, go at it. Uber is only for my savings, I didn't rely on it because of the risk factor.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> That's why I work in corporate, I deal with agents who are struggling but I also see some making a lot. Obviously networking and years of experience. I personally wouldn't do it because I like a stable paycheck. But for the risk takers, go at it. Uber is only for my savings, I didn't rely on it because of the risk factor.


That's the thing about having strong family support. It's hard for people not in the industry (ie. your partner) to understand you are going to struggle for something to show for your efforts for a few years. Going home to an negative environment such as your partner expecting less month at the end of the money is hard. A steady paycheck has advantages.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have anxiety just roll a blunt and be happy.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "but it is hard work"
> Every uber drivers fear.
> LOL
> 
> ...


I have a very serious illness, I'm allergic to work, it ruins my day.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.coursera.org/about/partners/us

Online courses through universities
And IT certificates.
Get retraining & credentials.
Make yourself valuable to employers

Credentials and skills will end your low skill cycle of the working poor.

As it's been for over a century, FT rideshare/Taxi driving is for menial labor non English speaking immigrants.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Add a gig that is not rideshare, then post highly negative misinformation about your side gig. Make it so, where nobody wants a peice of that pie!


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

As a person with anxiety, I get it. However, YOU are in control of you still. When my anxiety was at its worst I still worked a full time job in a secure facility for youth in custody. Where I had been assaulted on a couple of occasions. One of those times my head bounced off a gym floor so hard my glasses flew off and my head started bleeding. I got back into it til the boys were under control again. Now I have a TBI thanks to those kids. After that I would be curled up on the couch trying to fight off a panic attack before my shift. Every. Single. Day. Sometimes I didn't even get myself fully pulled together, but would still get my ass off the couch and go to a place where I didn't know if I would end up at workmed or worse before the end of the shift. Rideshare is EASY compared to that. Hell, that was probably easy compared to combat like Steve mentioned. I couldn't even imagine. But they're right, you gotta find that motivation like others said. If I want to be able to afford my bills or whatever else, I need to get out there and make as much as I can. For me and my wife. If you don't have the motivation, then maybe this isn't for you? Set goals, how much do you want to make each day and focus on that, push everything else out of your mind.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well, there is no easy good money.
> 
> There is easy minimum wage money.
> 
> View attachment 278424


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

the market has bottomed out in Houston. I see dudes with two phones cable locking a weatherproof box to a pole at the airport and doing laps all day with Uber and Lyft. it's the only reliable spot for decent rides since minimum fares are garbage.

been driving part time for 4 years until I started full time a year ago to finish school. used to be able to pull close to a thousand a week on X. now it's maybe half that.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's my suggestion. In the time it takes for you to get a new job, learn the ropes, earn your first paycheck and try to make a decent profit you could spend that time learning how and when to drive in Colorado to make it more profitable for you. Realize that you're in the best gig economy job out there. You just need to learn your surroundings. I'm 100% sure there are driver's doing well out there. If they can, so can you.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Here's my suggestion. In the time it takes for you to get a new job, learn the ropes, earn your first paycheck and try to make a decent profit you could spend that time learning how and when to drive in Colorado to make it more profitable for you. Realize that you're in the best gig economy job out there. You just need to learn your surroundings. I'm 100% sure there are driver's doing well out there. If they can, so can you.


paid for by Uber and Lyft future IPO.

math is math. $0.64/mi with an IRS deduction of $0.56/mile is appalling.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Sales of some form can work. Just a question of finding the right product. Real estate is great if you have the right support network in your personal life but it is hard work and all consuming. No shortage of products out there that can earn you good money though.


Sales is the last thing u want to do if u have anxiety disorder.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Start "smoking" for your anxiety and let your boyfriend do some driving


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Stop it or I'll bury you alive in a box!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Rub some dirt on it and suck it up. You think youre the only one with anxiety that works? Ive got plenty of anxiety, ive got buddies that I served with on multiple combat tours with extreme anxiety. We all still get to work every day. Life is suffering, get out there and be somebody.
> 
> What gets me out of bed? Bills and knowing someone out there has it worse than I do. I assure You someone out there has it worse than you and are pushing through it to survive.


I don't think this advice fits the question. If she was saying that she would like to sit around at home and receive a free paycheck because of her condition that'd be one thing. However, she's saying that Ubering no longer pays the bills as it used to, which is correct, and she's asking for other work options. I cannot see a lot wrong with that.

Also, we don't know what caused her anxiety. I was never in the military but I have PTSD and anxiety as a survivor of an attempted murder 30 years ago. Everyone's circumstances are different; hers will be too.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

T/A at a school with kids with special needs?

Or consider jobs where cash is thrown at you? waitress even bartend? in LA guy bartenders complain that owners like to hire women because it makes guys sit around the bar longer.



MadTownUberD said:


> I hate to say it but I'm going to have to agree with steveK2016 . In my opinion the cure for most of life's issues is having to get up and go to work in the morning. Just do it and don't look back! I have familiar members who are much older than 26 and trapped in a cycle of just...not...wanting to work for anyone. Their options are severely limited. Don't get stuck in that cycle!


It is called being in 'state of flow' , the more you work, the less you have time think of ur life issues and money adds up.

I had a friend years back you made donuts for $12 an hour cash (min wage was probably 7) and did it for Sat/Sunday like 12 hours each and he had a steady biotech/lab job too; roll up sleeves and see what skills of yours you can sell at a higher premium compare to the next person)

.. and lastly pot dispenseries comes to mind, isn't Colorado big on that??? learn how to make the cookies and in no time you need drivers delivering your goods. As of 2016 it was the fastest growing sector in economy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

> It is called being in 'state of flow' , the more you work, the less you have time think of ur life issues and money adds up.


I love this. That's why vacations and holidays make me nervous...spending a ton without bringing any in.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

You need to get into a company that lets you move up within it. Did you ever try to get into a company that hires only internal applicants? These companies feel like they’re blocking you and they are because there isn’t enough jobs out there for everyone. Big facilities allow you to get a job and move up internally and you can still Uber on the side.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I love this. That's why vacations and holidays make me nervous...spending a ton without bringing any in.


duh , theres a book by head of psychology dept of Univ of Chicago I believe by the same title and that was the gist of it.. the more you're mind occupied the less time to mentally wanting to address the issues (the monkey mind) but to my experience, one must resolve issues and be at peace no matter what.. however work and responsibility magically helps for the most.

So many here tell the newbies to stop driving because there'e no money and they don't understand most feel good being engaged (and sometimes a price to pay) in resposibility and even being part of a bigger thing and sometimes they even have to to look good in front of their parents or loved ones.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

acescracked7 said:


> In September my boyfriend and I moved to Denver. Since the week of Thanksgiving my earnings have been averaging $300/week. My financial situation is getting bad and I'm very stressed.


Tell yer boyfriend to earn more money.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Not sure how big denver is or how many people use the service there but my city isn't that big or busy so i had to goto a bigger city that offered enough rides or that alot of people were using. Fortunately that city was san francisco and i did good there, i would commute from my city 5 days a week until my city grew or more people would use uber ir lyft. I had to do that if i wanted to continue to work for myself and make good money, it was hard but i just did it and didnt think too much about it, all i knew was that my city didnt offer me enough rides to make good full time profits..remember profits or earnings are what we are making. There's no wages if you are running a business which as an uber driver you are running so i take a business approach when im driving. If you treat it like a business i think your mindset will change and you will come up with solutions to your problems being an uber driver. Btw my city is busy now and i can work here full time, so sometimes we all have to pay our dues until things get better or the way you want them to be. Things will get better. Take care


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Real estate is probably the second toughest business after acting. Did it for a while in Vegas back in the 90s, VERY COMPETITIVE. There is simply no other option that compares to ridesharing when it comes to flexibility. Glad it's only a second income for me though. It does seem to be seasonal in Denver, being much slower during the colder months. In the summer I was rejecting all pools, now I take everything


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> $0.64/mi with an IRS deduction of $0.56/mile is appalling.


Don't confuse the amount of the tax deduction with the real cost, which may be higher or lower.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I can see driverless cars coming what's going to happen when they have to buy all these vehicles to transport people are they just going to do this just in big cities. What about small towns are people going to have to wait longer for rides. I just can't see Uber and Lyft having driverless cars in every little town in the US. And are people going to want to ride in these cars


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I won't try to downplay your mental health issues because I've dealt with my share of anxiety. I had anxiety before I joined the armed service and wouldn't use my military service to dangle over someone's head. Mental health issues aren't solved by simply getting over it, and there's no point in comparing proverbial dick sizes to see who had it the worse.

What I will say is that, in your current financial/employment state, you have to motivate yourself. You have internet access, so scour the web for any and every delivery/gig job you can find. And delivery doesn't just stop at app-based services--services--shere are companies that specialize in delivering pharmaceuticals to terminally ill customers with more earning potential than Uber Eats, etc.

You have to conduct thorough searches online because Indeed and Monster can only take you so far.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Brad29 said:


> Referee kids sports. I do soccer and can make $20-40/hour in cincinnati. Many sports, particularly lacrosse, are short refs. Don't even need to know the game. Get certified, spend some time in the pee wee system to figure it out then move up. I get assigned games by a few people an can work as much or little as I want. Just got to put up with a hole parents and coaches. But no worse than paxholes.


There's some truth to this, though it's a skill that takes time to acquire. I refereed minor hockey for 10 years, and the pay is crap for minor hockey, but this year I got re-certified, and decided I wanted to do beer league hockey. While the pay isn't amazing, it's perfectly reasonable, with most games at 40-50$ a game, going up to 60$ for an hour and a half, but hard skating. I've made an extra 300-400$ per week cash under the table, and I've mostly cut out my uber driving. But keep in mind I'm an experience referee, not just a rookie.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alantc said:


> I just can't see Uber and Lyft having driverless cars in every little town in the US. And are people going to want to ride in these cars


After experiencing a few _"Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" _with some crazed non-English speaking Uber/Lyft drivers, I for one am ready to jump inside an autonomous car for my next ride request.


Brobaly said:


> Mental health issues aren't solved by simply getting over it, and there's no point in comparing proverbial dick sizes to see who had it the worse.


 uhm, wtf?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> After experiencing a few _"Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" _with some crazed non-English speaking Uber/Lyft drivers, I for one am ready to jump inside an autonomous car for my next ride request.


I don't even have to experience one like that. Just trying to avoid the typical goofball who stops in the middle of four lanes of traffic so that he can make a left turn across several lanes of traffic is enough to make me crazy on a regular basis.

Or the one I saw a while back, who was working on his laptop while negotiating the worst freeway interchange anywhere close to my house.

Or the ones who stop two or three car lengths back from the traffic light.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> uhm, wtf?


What are you confused about?


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Jeez Steve, being a little hard on the guy, aren't you?


Ex military it's hard for him to sympathize. He tougher it out and is okay so in his eyes why shouldn't you be ok. Not military myself, but understand the mindset.



whiskeyboat said:


> you may have anxiety
> but if you can handle strangers getting in your car and driving them around in Denver traffic,
> a real job that pays better and has a real future should be a piece of cake
> take care and good luck


Exactly if you are comfortable with all the pax we see you should excel in other areas.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver_Down said:


> Not military myself, but understand the mindset.


Oh, really? How so?
And don't tell us you watched "Saving Private Ryan" three times.


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


Become an escort or stripper?


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

I’m a F/T driver in denver. I guarantee you OP is troll. Even part timers make more than that


----------



## TimelyConcepts (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks! Lesson learned.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Jeez Steve, being a little hard on the guy, aren't you?


lol

Listen, Honey, you're asking the wrong people how to solve your problems. Go talk to your boyfriend about it. I hear from Colorado residents every week about the massive influx of people to the state for the pot, the pot jobs,to buy pot, to do pot, just pot, pot, pot. Never have so many been so stoned and so unhappy.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree with the OP. The Denver market has been saturated since Uber lowered the vehicle year to 2001 last fall. You WOULD NOT BELIEVE some of the beaters they are putting out on the street. I've had tons of PAX complain about stinky, burnt out, run down Ubers. Feel they are being ripped off.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's crazy that it's easier financially to live in San Diego than Denver. I thought San Diego was one of the most expensive cities in the US(not San Francisco expensive though).
I hope that your boyfriend got a very high paying job in Denver to make the move worth it. I would personally never sacrifice moving from Beautiful Southern California to someplace with horrible weather and no beaches.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

It is not easier financially to live in San Diego than Denver, Denver has gone up a lot in recent years but is still a lot cheaper than Southern California


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Rub some dirt on it and suck it up. You think youre the only one with anxiety that works? Ive got plenty of anxiety, ive got buddies that I served with on multiple combat tours with extreme anxiety. We all still get to work every day. Life is suffering, get out there and be somebody.
> 
> What gets me out of bed? Bills and knowing someone out there has it worse than I do. I assure You someone out there has it worse than you and are pushing through it to survive.


Ain't it funny how it works? someone's always got it worse...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Westerner said:


> It is not easier financially to live in San Diego than Denver, Denver has gone up a lot in recent years but is still a lot cheaper than Southern California


I'm not saying it is easier generally.
It was easier financially for the thread started. She had no financial problems living in San Diego, only in Denver.


----------



## Prius83 (Jan 8, 2019)

acescracked7 said:


> I'm in a really bad position.
> 
> 26 years old. Left my customer service job of 5 years in May, lived in San Diego at the time. Began driving full time (drove part-time since Dec 2016).
> 
> ...


I recommend you sell your meds if you got anything good. But seriously, I'm going back to Steakhouse Server myself. I'm having the same problems with Uber, good luck.


----------

